# Inahing baboy



## jospalato

Hello friends.

I found this discussion in my friends facebook. Can you help me to translate? I know that they are talking about some woman and a pigs? But I would like to know more.

Thanks!!!

"  sabik na malahian ng dayuhan kaya kahit alam na mali, ok lang! at may kasama pang KUNSINTI! .... magiging biktima ka din! at gagawin din sayo yan pag nakahanap na naman ng bago pagdating ng panahon!!... pag naging isa ka nang ganap na INAHING BABOY!! pwede ba pa arbor ng biik mo? yung batik batik?!!"

sabik na malahian ng dayuhan kaya kahit alam na mali - foreigners know that its wrong

what is kunsinti????

magiging biktima ka din! at gagawin din sayo yan pag nakahanap na naman ng bago pagdating ng panahon!! - you will be a victim too.. time will change???

pag naging isa ka nang ganap na  - you have been a complete pig???

pwede ba pa arbor ng biik mo - do you have xxx full of little pigs???
 yung batik batik - small stains????


----------



## niernier

jospalato said:


> Hello friends.
> 
> I found this discussion in my friends facebook. Can you help me to translate? I know that they are talking about some woman and a pigs? But I would like to know more.
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> "  sabik na malahian ng dayuhan kaya kahit alam na mali, ok lang! at may kasama pang KUNSINTI! .... magiging biktima ka din! at gagawin din sayo yan pag nakahanap na naman ng bago pagdating ng panahon!!... pag naging isa ka nang ganap na INAHING BABOY!! pwede ba pa arbor ng biik mo? yung batik batik?!!"
> 
> sabik na malahian ng dayuhan kaya kahit alam na mali - foreigners know that its wrong
> he/she is eager to crossbreed* with a foreigner so even if he/she knows it's wrong, it's okay! and it has consent!
> 
> what is kunsinti????
> konsente means consent in English.
> 
> magiging biktima ka din! at gagawin din sayo yan pag nakahanap na naman ng bago pagdating ng panahon!! - you will be a victim too.. time will change???
> You will be a victim too! and it will also happen to you when the time comes that he/she finds somebody new!
> 
> pag naging isa ka nang ganap na  - you have been a complete pig???
> When you have turned into a complete mother pig
> 
> pwede ba pa arbor ng biik mo - do you have xxx full of little pigs???
> yung batik batik - small stains????
> Can I have one of your piglets? the one which has spots on it?



EDIT:
* I am not sure whether breed, interbreed or crossbreed should be used in the text. Either way, malahian refers to the reproduction by parents of different races. lahi means race or breed.


----------



## DotterKat

The topic is a bit delicate.  In essence, they are speaking of being  sexually intimate with a foreigner but have rather distastefully couched  it all in a metaphor of pig breeding.

*sabik na malahian ng dayuhan kaya kahit alam  na  mali, ok lang!
*
_She is desperate to (have the traits of/interbreed with/have  the genes of) a foreigner, so even though she knows that it is wrong,  they just go ahead with it. (_That is, have sex with the foreigner  apparently out of wedlock for the purpose of having offspring that will  be of mixed race or mestizo)

*at may kasama pang KUNSINTI!*

_And this is all done with (somebody's) encouragement!

_*magiging biktima ka din!
*
_You will be a victim too!_

*at gagawin din sayo yan pag nakahanap na  naman ng  bago pagdating ng panahon!!
*
_They will do to you what you are now doing to them.  They will  get together with somebody else when the time comes. _(Meaning that  the sexual partner they seek will probably be just as promiscuous.)

*pag naging isa ka nang ganap na INAHING  BABOY!! *

_When you eventually become a sow.... _(that is, a mother pig ---  this is where the crude metaphor comes in)

*pwede ba pa arbor ng biik mo? yung batik  batik?!!"

.... *_can I have one of your "piglets", maybe a spotted  one?  _(meaning that when the person eventually gives birth to  children of mixed parentage, would she please give one spotted "piglet"  to the writer of this horrible text).


----------



## jospalato

Thanks DotterKat. Thanks niernier.

Thank you very much for your translation. Now I understand that they are actually speaking about me..... I am a white girl who would like "to breed" with a pinoy boy..... 

And they are right... I AM PROUD TO DO IT!!!! Even if i am a INAHING BABOY!!!!

I can't believe that there is still a racism in this World....... Shame on tham!!!!!


----------



## niernier

My apologies.

I guess that these are all rooted to jealousy so just don't mind them. We have nothing against the whites. In fact, Filipinos love to be white, the reason why you won't find tanning lotion in stores nationwide


----------



## jospalato

niernier, why are you asking me apologies?????

Its not you who offended me. I am really greateful for you to helping me translate. And I am sure that philippinos are not like that.

This is the sister of my boyfriends' ex. Can you immagine how beautiful must be a little batik????


----------



## jospalato

May I ask you something else? Is it "he" wants to breed or "she" wants to breed (sabik na malahian ng dayuhan kaya kahit alam na mali) 

My boyfriend is telling me that this girl wrote that he wants me only because I am white....


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

niernier said:


> My apologies.
> 
> I guess that these are all rooted to jealousy so just don't mind them. We have nothing against the whites. In fact, Filipinos love to be white, the reason why you won't find tanning lotion in stores nationwide


 
I totally say amen to that. Reading your post, I feel for you Jos. But I am happy that you're a strong person. Keep it up!


----------



## niernier

jospalato said:


> niernier, why are you asking me apologies?????
> 
> Its not you who offended me. I am really greateful for you to helping me translate. And I am sure that philippinos are not like that.
> 
> This is the sister of my boyfriends' ex. Can you immagine how beautiful must be a little batik????



My apologies for translating such a horrible text.

Do you mind if I tell you, I have this theory that Filipino genes have very good chemistry with the other races. So keep those handsome genetic endowments coming! Hehe.



jospalato said:


> May I ask you something  else? Is it "he" wants to breed or "she" wants to breed (sabik na malahian ng dayuhan kaya kahit alam na mali)
> 
> My boyfriend is telling me that this girl wrote that  he wants me only because I am white....



No pronoun was actually used in the text, so I can't really tell if it's a he or she.


----------

